# SinBaddy,



## rebeckah (Mar 1, 2014)

he swimming around much better, he enjoying teasing the heck out of me, by swimming to the end of the tank where I am at the darting away :-? but I am just glad to see he is feeling lots better and do better, 
but on a better note, my hubby desided I need a bigger tank and we are thinking 20 gallon or 30, I well still keep on of my tens for my other male and his tank mates 

but I seem to have a problem, my female batta that is got to go with SinBaddy likes to get up agianest my pump system I chase her away with a net, I was told this is kinda normal I find nothing normal about this, the pump I have is a soft water with a bubble rock back up, which she seems to love to ride, is that normal or should I trade it out for a old school squarl pump with charcoal base,


----------

